# What color



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What color check is this bird? Thanks


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

regular check with gazzi, white flight, white tail and baldhead. Note the black feet, which means dirty?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Henk69 said:


> regular check with gazzi, white flight, white tail and baldhead. Note the black feet, which means dirty?


What's 'gazzi'?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't help with the color, but that is a great looking bird!


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

gazzi is the white body, like in modena gazzi.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That "gazzi" is really "snazzi"...lol..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Which to translate what Henk said, it's a blue check saddle. I think I might see the slightest traces of bronze in the checks but it may just be my monitor.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Technically its a blue check bishop wing or shield marked, 

The americans call them saddle homers but this leaves room for confusion as true saddle marked birds have less colour and more white forming a saddle on the back as in this thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/nunpie-nun-to-magpie-crosslings-61053-2.html

post 17


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> What's 'gazzi'?


Gazzi is common in modenas, it is a mutant gene that when in a homozygous state ( double dose ) will turn half the pigeon white leaving the head, shield, flights and tail feathers coloured.

Infact it is so common in Modenas that they have been categorized as either gazzi or schietti, Gazzi includes various colours and patterns but always has the white pattern described above, Schietti modenas are plain in colour ie. not pied or gazzi.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

heres a good example

http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?hl=e...w=124&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:82


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I though it was a blue check, I just need to know the colors for when I show them this summer. I will have a bunch more soon. I am getting some weird colors and will need some help. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

A couple of my birds had the black feet last year but when they got older they changed and they are pink now.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yes, that is a dirty gene. They come out with black feet, later red pigmentation comes in.


From Ron Huntley 

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/smokey.html

"However, as they leave the nest, their legs begin to turn red as do all pigeons.** Why is this?** Well according to Dr. Hollander, its the result of a class of fat-soluble compounds including carotene.** *He explains that squabs or young pigeons normally don’t have enough of this material to bring on the red coloration.*** Blue or wild type squabs contain brownish-black melanin.*** As the bird matures, the melanin is eliminated and carotenoid pigments accumulate turning the color from black to red.*** Since wild free flying pigeons are exposed to more sun light than caged birds, their legs may sunburn and become an even deeper red color."


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks print thats nice to know


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> What color check is this bird? Thanks


 *Hi SHADYBUG, The bird in question is a saddle homer. The color is blue, and the pattern is T- pattern(CHECK) if it did 't show any light blue it would be called a T-pattern (velvet) it would look black but is still blue.You must understand that there are three Primary or Basic patterns Check, Bar and Barless.However the check pattern is broken into four sub patterns light check,check,T-pattern (ckeck) and T-pattern (velvet) * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

In that thread I only see one person claiming that is HIS interpretation of what a saddle is supposed to be. Homers are not the only birds that call this color saddle. America is definitely not the only country with the same color opinion either. The color he is describing where there is a white bird with colored scapular feathers, are heart patterned. I think you are confusing saddle with saddleback, which is different. Refer to the Australian Saddleback Tumbler for that coloration.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks George that gives me a little more understanding.


----------



## Andrew Walsh loft (Dec 10, 2011)

racing pigeons most call that a saddle so its a blue check saddle


----------

